# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Unconditional Love?

## Pîtîtêh

Howdy everybody. First off, I wasn't sure if I should put this in "Lucid Experiences" or "Beyond Dreaming" because I wasn't sure how to look at this. My grandma passed away late last year and about 3 weeks ago I had I very abnormal semi-lucid dream. My grandma appeared to me in my dream. The entire backround was white, atleast I'm pretty sure but all I could focus on was her anyways. My grandma herself gave off a aura of radiance and was clothed in white garments. She told me that I should stop doing certain things In my life and that I would do something great for my people (I think she meant back home, not human kind). Now the main thing that makes my story different was that when she was talking to me I got an extreme feeling of what I could only describe as unconditional love. This feeling was so intense I'm pretty sure I was on my knees and I even felt like shedding tears of joy in my dream. I didn't/couldn't get up until my grandma hugged me, then I awoke. Now this feeling that I described was also in a post in The Astral Pulse forum about a person who met an angel and this was the feeling they described, unconditional love, and said they never wanted to leave the angel's side. Now the thing is I really feel I need to quit some of the "evil" things in my life and I'm not sure if my grandma really visited me while I was lucid or if my subconscious knew I wished to change and knew I'd respond best to a message from my grandma. Anyone have a similar experience or insight? Don't leave me hangin', any reply is appreciated   :wink2:

----------


## Tsen

Well, chances are you're just coping with the loss still.  After losing a loved one/relative/friend/whatever, it's usually very deeply impressed upon your mind for a while, and things that are deeply impressed upon your mind tend to show up frequently in dreams.  To further this, feelings in dreams are fickle things.  Often feelings are extremely polar in dreams--People are unconditionally loved, unconditionally hated or you are entirely indifferent to them.

----------

